# Mickey



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We lost a beautiful young dog today, he was only 18 months old. Mickey was not my foster because he wanted my cats on his menu, but he was 'mine' anyway, one that got my heart and I will never forget him. He had an obstruction and had surgery a week and half ago, the vet removed two stuffed toys from his digestive tract. Mickey was still at the vet clinic under observation. He had been doing well, things were working as they should, but he died today suddenly and without warning, or any identifiable cause. I am devastated.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

heartbreaking..truly. 

(he looks, to me, so much like my Bridger..more than any other dog I've seen on here)


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG.....how tragic!!

RIP beautiful Mickey!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, God I am so sorry to hear this. 18 months is such a tragic age to pass away. Dammit, this must be so painful. He's such a beautiful boy. Please know that you and he are in my thoughts.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Absolutely tragic. What a sad loss. Could it have been a blood clot? RIP Mickey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

I can't tell you HOW SORRY I AM about Mickey.
What a young and beautiful boy!!
Life sure doesn't seem fair sometimes. 
Mickey is an angel at the Rainbow Bridge now, with all of our other pets.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your family, so sorry about your Mickey, 18 mos. is way too young to lose our best friends, prayers and thoughts for you all.....it is never easy, but when it's unexpected, it's even harder...so so sorry...


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry - he was beautiful.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sad. Hugs going to you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
Aloha Nui Loa


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is so tragic. I am so sorry. What a beautiful boy he was. RIP sweet boy and hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Run softly and play hard at the bridge, beautiful Mickey. 

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Mickey. He was a beautiful boy and way too young to go. Sending you strength.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Mickey.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG, so sorry for such a tragic loss - Mickey is a stunner

Run Free Mickey and sleep softly, you have many friends to play with now


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry Melissa. He was so gorgeous. How tragic.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry....what a great loss of such a young dog. RIP Mickey


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

How AWFUL....I'm so sorry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Melissa, how heartbreaking. He was beautiful. I'm so so sorry. Godspeed sweet Mickey.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Melissa, so sorry to hear about poor handsome Mickey. I'm glad you gave him (and he received) your heart and love after his rescue and before his untimely loss and I'm sorry he didn't have the chance to go to a forever home.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Mickey is a beautiful boy. Thank you for loving him.

RIP Mickey


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Melissa ... so sorry 
So young
So sad
RIP Little One


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa:

I am so very sorry about Mickey.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh no, he was still just a puppy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

